# BMW Assist Discontinued by BMW 01/01/2016



## nik-007 (Feb 19, 2016)

neo_andersson said:


> You always have the option of re-coding your car to use your phone bt teethering for bmw online, internet and traffic. Emergency call will not work like this but at least is something. For bmw is very easy to switch all affected customers to use their own phone data plan, is just a matter of will.


Hi Neo,

How to get the traffic working with tethering? I've online, Internet all working but no option to enable RTTI.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Need to manipulate provisioning data file to enable it.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

neo_andersson said:


> You always have the option of re-coding your car to use your phone bt teethering for bmw online, internet and traffic. Emergency call will not work like this but at least is something. For bmw is very easy to switch all affected customers to use their own phone data plan, is just a matter of will.


That's where it has to be carefully approached and isn't the immediate technical upgrade available from BMW. All the TCU's that are GSM based have options for different areas and service providers, along with fully integrated and internal tethered options (occupant smart phone utilized as a tethered modem). Because BMW Assist eCall wasn't designed to be used as a direct link to 1st Responder PSAP (911 Call Station), the SOS Button becomes an issue. In 2012, the Agencies that oversee 911 calls petitioned the FCC to ban this direct connection unless initiated by an Automatic Crash Response trigger as Mercedes Benz USA did not want to redesign their US/Canada System. The PSAP Agencies reasoning was that the infrastructure is not capable of handling the sudden increase of non life threatening data links established in non emergency events. On the opposite spectrum, other countries require the functionality prohibited by the FCC.

Further complications are requirements by the FCC, relevant Transportation Regulation Authorities, and the Wireless Service Providers. The 3G/LTE TCU cannot be easily retrofitted and all the above have to give approval.

HU_NBT and its telematics was developed back in 2008 and not approved until 2012 to release for production. That's 4 years just for a single module. There isn't a single solution to this problem and further complicated by a 2011 internal vehicle telematics report upon which these systems were designed stating AT&T would support M2M (Machine to Machine) on the 2G network up to and possibly beyond 2017.

Just as a note, even though some suggesting switching out the sim as a possible solution, there isn't a physical SIM card (the entire TCU is a "Soft SIM" pre programmed with the IMEI), but just as a mobile phone, the SIM doesn't determine the hardware's compatibility to a specific network type.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

My concierge service is ending April 16, 2016. BMW Assist told me that its telematics provided--AT&T--is switching 4G networks. BMW is hoping (but no guarantee) that there can be a software retrofit to 5 series models from 2013 and earlier, once AT&T switches its 4G network.


----------



## dracon (Nov 5, 2009)

5SeriesNatsFan said:


> My concierge service is ending April 16, 2016. BMW Assist told me that its telematics provided--AT&T--is switching 4G networks. BMW is hoping (but no guarantee) that there can be a software retrofit to 5 series models from 2013 and earlier, once AT&T switches its 4G network.


It's not AT&T switching it's 4G network. It's AT&T shutting down their 2G network, which every BMW navigation system prior to the NBT relies on.

The NBT/EntryNav system uses a 3G telematics unit and not affected and the NBT-Evo/EntryEvo system uses a LTE telematics unit and obviously not affected.

We'll just have to see what the technical upgrade from BMW is in the last half of the year (they said more details in the 2nd half of 2016).


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

NBT? What does the acronym mean? All I can do is tell you what the BMW Connect representative told me today.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5SeriesNatsFan said:


> NBT? What does the acronym mean? All I can do is tell you what the BMW Connect representative told me today.


NBT is "Next Big Thing" believe it or not, and it is the replacement for CIC, which is Car Information Computer. These are the Head Unit (iDrive) Hardware in your dash.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, this issue has left me pi$$ed with BMW. Heck, I might buy an Audi!


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

5SeriesNatsFan said:


> Thanks, this issue has left me pi$$ed with BMW. Heck, I might buy an Audi!


Good luck. Make sure it's the latest LTE based MMI or it will be dead in 2018.


----------



## estarmer (Dec 4, 2015)

Just a heads up from BMW Customer Service. Looks Like they have something in the works to get our older cars working again.

---------------------------------------------------

Subject:

Thank you for contacting BMW Assist Customer Care.

Renewals of the BMW Assist Safety Plan product for Model Year 2013 and older vehicles are no longer supported.
However, your vehicle may be eligible for an upgrade. Details on this will be available through dealers starting in the second half of this year.

Sincerely,

BMW Assist Customer Care

1-888-333-6118

[email protected]

Fax: 888-226-9492

PO Box 100035 
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33310

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was an e-mail I got from them last week.


----------



## memmer (Oct 12, 2013)

Very poorly handled by BMW. No notice. Just terminated service. These are services that I expected to have access to when I bought my BMWs. Now, POOF!!! After this, one cannot attribute any value to connected services on future models, since BMW might disconnect them at any time.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

This is why I am purchasing an Audi. Audi can upgrade its connected services.


----------



## ChasInMN (Jun 28, 2016)

I just talked to the foreman at my dealership (who I trust, for what it's worth), and they just had a technical meeting specifically about this issue. According to him, cars with a combox (CIC, NBT) will be receiving a retrofit upgrade to solve the issue in the next couple of months (July/August 2016). However, he is under the impression that BMW may be requiring an active Assist plan to perform this upgrade under warranty. He isn't certain exactly what the fix is yet, but at least for my 2013 F30, he's almost sure there will be a fix very soon to keep these services going, but on the faster network (3G/4G). He did say that they were told there will be no option for older vehicles (2011 and older) without a combox - those vehicles will just unfortunately have inactive buttons and menu features after January 1, 2017. Again, not sure what the specific requirements will be, according to my shop, the 2012-2013 F30 with an active Assist account and factory warranty should have a technical fix "any day now" - his words. Can't confirm for other vehicles.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ChasInMN said:


> I just talked to the foreman at my dealership (who I trust, for what it's worth), and they just had a technical meeting specifically about this issue. According to him, cars with a combox (CIC, NBT) will be receiving a retrofit upgrade to solve the issue in the next couple of months (July/August 2016). However, he is under the impression that BMW may be requiring an active Assist plan to perform this upgrade under warranty. He isn't certain exactly what the fix is yet, but at least for my 2013 F30, he's almost sure there will be a fix very soon to keep these services going, but on the faster network (3G/4G). He did say that they were told there will be no option for older vehicles (2011 and older) without a combox - those vehicles will just unfortunately have inactive buttons and menu features after January 1, 2017. Again, not sure what the specific requirements will be, according to my shop, the 2012-2013 F30 with an active Assist account and factory warranty should have a technical fix "any day now" - his words. Can't confirm for other vehicles.


What about 3G to 4G?


----------



## bmwdd (Jul 18, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Need to manipulate provisioning data file to enable it.


can you please kindly share how it can be achieved?


----------



## bsd107 (Jul 18, 2008)

Miami10 said:


> Good luck. Make sure it's the latest LTE based MMI or it will be dead in 2018.


Yup. My 2015 Q5 came with a T-Mobile 3G MMI. Wonder how long that will last... (2016 Q5 I believe upgraded to AT&T LTE.)


----------



## bsd107 (Jul 18, 2008)

memmer said:


> Very poorly handled by BMW. No notice. Just terminated service. These are services that I expected to have access to when I bought my BMWs. Now, POOF!!! After this, one cannot attribute any value to connected services on future models, since BMW might disconnect them at any time.


Totally agree. I have been a long time subscriber (since 2009) and my account was turned off for 3 months before I realized it was no longer working (and not just glitches). No notice in the mail or anything. Really unprofessional.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bsd107 said:


> Totally agree. I have been a long time subscriber (since 2009) and my account was turned off for 3 months before I realized it was no longer working (and not just glitches). No notice in the mail or anything. Really unprofessional.


I am guessing it was not as big of a deal if you did not use services and notice for 3 months. Personally, I will frequently use the Send-To-Car feature; however, I never use BMW Apps or email via ConnectedDrive.


----------



## AftabUmar (Sep 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I went to renew my Annual BMW Assist Programs today, the Safety Plan which includes enhanced Roadside Assistance & MyInfo (Google Send-To-Car) for $199 USD and the Convenience Plan, which included Concierge Services & BMW Online including BMW Search (Google Local) & Weather, and rather than gladly taking my $400 USD as they used to, I was told BMW Assist was Discontinued as of 01/01/2016. :tsk:
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


I haven't & am in the same situation...2012 528i
This is certainly a fault at BMW's planning. Higher technologies over 2G were available earlier than 2012, 3G ~2007-2008, 4G|LTE 2012 & the telecom standard 3GPP already finalized 5G standards. Why has The ultimate driving machine been so neglegent I of the development especially for something they offer as a feature in the car for safety


----------



## ChasInMN (Jun 28, 2016)

*Update notification via iDrive*

Just an update, because I hadn't heard any news lately, and my dealer was also waiting for updates. I just got a service message this morning that popped up on my iDrive that officially states my car's Assist will be unsupported as of 1/1/2017. It directed me to visit bmwassistoffer.com for details. Visiting that page, it offered four options: 1) a $300 BMW lifestyle/accessories voucher for in-center purchases AND deactivation of existing technology; 2) $200 BMW visa gift card AND deactivation; 3) RETROFIT VEHICLE WITH UPDATED CELLULAR TECHNOLOGY; 4) I no longer own the vehicle. I selected the retrofit option, and it walked me through several pages to send them personal details, and the final page said I'd receive an email with further directions. Not sure what happens next, but at least something is happening. Hope to have this done soon. I've attached screenshots of the pages.


----------

